# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Hailea chiller 150, please help

## MIdol

Hi,

I have my Hailea chiller 150 two months ago, it worked beatuifully as i have set to 25 degree and it kicked in at 26 degree with 90 mins interval. Till yesterday, the temperature showed 29.4 degree and won't go down even the compressor is working. I opened up the casing and noticed that the fan worked for about 3 mins and stop everytime i switch on and off the machine, and so was the compressor, i have bypassed the circuit not to connect to the LCD display and it worked with the same problem. I wondered if it's the LCD display (thermostat). I'm thinking to buy one to try, do you know where can i get one in KL or Seremban as i'm presently here for some time, otherwise, where do i get one in SIN? Thank you.

----------

